# Wizard Wands - cheap and easy



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

Here's a neat site I came across the other day, that shows how to make wands very cheap and easily:

http://www.dadcando.com/default_MAKING.asp?project=Wizards_wands


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Wow, such a simple project and such a great looking finished product.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks like a great use for colored hot glue.  Thanks!


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

Yeah, My kids will love these. I'll just have to remind them that they are made of paper and not try to whack each other over the heads with them.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well...they are filled with HG...?


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

These will make a great "goodies" for the kids this year at our party! Thanks for the link H!


----------

